# help with precocious udder!



## maryzoe (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello, I have had my two mini-Nubians for 1.5 years now (got them at a day old). The doe has never been anywhere near a buck (her brother is a wether). She recently developed a precocious udder. I have read that it is not abnormal or necessarily worrisome. But my question is whether I can start milking her? There seems to be many different opinions about this online--does anyone here have experience? I was just going to breed her so I could milk her, but now I wonder whether it's necessary to breed her at all? Many thanks in advance, mz


----------

